# Green Mustard Dragonscale HM - White/orange Marble Spade Tail



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Placed both in tub yesterday evening, HM seems to lethargic, even after conditioning. Although I was worried Draconis would be hampered by finnage, he has built a LARGE bubble nest through the night.

Actively spawning with Snow white, but he seems to have difficulty with wrapping the female, and when eggs drop, he ignores them. Female has seemed to spit them up to the nest a few times.

I can only hope to get a few from this spawning, they are necessary for the DTCT line.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What are you breeding for?

Tail Type,

Pet, breeders or show fish?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

She/He said he wanted them for his double tail crown tail line.

Goodluck with the spawn ChibreneyDragon!!! I would love to see pictures of the parents!!


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok...So Im absolutely frustrated with Draconis. He let all of the half hatched babies fall to the bottom. And I found them this morning. I placed them in a float cup to hopefully save a few...but I am pretty sure the majority are dea

After getting the CTDT, I aim to try nailing down the dragonscale by breeding some imbellis... But if Draconis doesnt work out next spawning...I will have to fine another Dragonscale HM/rosetail to get the dragonscale genotype.

*Shrieks*

All those wasted cuties!


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

A few of the fry are jumping. I will be feeding some microworms tonight since I saw one actually swimming. Hopefully the ones that survived this first time daddy wont be culls and I can continue on without reconditioning and respawning.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When creating something, even if it's only to improve finnage, it's best to make 2 batches of the same pair (I breed about 1 week interval). That way you'd have more to choose from and the sizes/ages aren't too far apart. I usually inbreed batch 1 to batch 2. I seldom inbreed the same batch (no special reason - just me) - unless I have no choice.

If your HM male is rather lethargic/inactive, try breeding him in a smaller container. Eg. instead of using 10g tanks, you could use 1g wide containers. That way the male/female won't have to use up as much energy to spawn and rear fry. Once fry are free swimming, you could acclimate them to a grow out.

Good Luck on your goals


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

You spawn the same pair only a week apart? I usually recondition the female for at least a month. Do you feed them while they spawn? And what is the turnover rate for fry?


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

So, there are about fifty fry, removed Draconis, fed Microworms, will be feeding BBS tonight. All free swimming.

My son got into the fish room and dumped a quarter of the water... So hopefully I didnt lose to many.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

any pics of the parents?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I eagerly await pictures and will be stalking this thread to see how this turns out


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

The fry are very healthy, there are about 13 - 18 due to papa deciding he was hungry.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

So there are 13-15 fry. They are growing swiftly with the constant water changes. I fed MW for the first few days, now they are on BBS.

There are two that I have my eye on that have outstripped the others in growth. I may separate them to a different tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck! Sometimes small spawns aren't bad!!!


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, Im in college right now, and dont have my betta barracks set up yet...only the gallon jugs...*sigh* But soon, probably after this weekend. Building one similar to the barrack BasementBettas has on her blog.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Neat and good luck! Would you mind posting a link to the blog with the betta barracks? I've heard of them but never seen any.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Go on BasementBettas blog, or website. She also has a sump designed on there.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

ChibreneyDragon said:


> You spawn the same pair only a week apart? I usually recondition the female for at least a month. Do you feed them while they spawn? And what is the turnover rate for fry?


Sorry for the very late reply.
Yes, it's safer to breed with a month interval. But mine are over fed anyway so they're basically always ready to be bred. Besides male-female naturally bred (like OFL's method) will spawn every 3-5 days if the eggs are taken out. So I can breed the same pair every week.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

indjo said:


> Sorry for the very late reply.
> Yes, it's safer to breed with a month interval. But mine are over fed anyway so they're basically always ready to be bred. Besides male-female naturally bred (like OFL's method) will spawn every 3-5 days if the eggs are taken out. So I can breed the same pair every week.


Holy cow that is a LOT of fry.... Where do you put all of them!?


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

The best looking fry out of this yet besides a solid iridescent green sibling. This one looks like it will be a dark green body with red bi color fins! YAY! Its super aggressive though towards its siblings.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Lots of Super Deltas, two in particular seem to have the HM spread. Lot of gold metallics, a few green, and lots of pearly girls.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Several of the fry show a distinct pineapple pattern without the dragon scaling. One has a dark green dragons scale with red bi colorfins. Three, two females and a male show light green dragon scales with yellow black fins that I will further breed for black bicolor.
Many females are cellophane, some Cambodian, or white iridescent with red fins.

There are three HM, and one OHM. The rest look like round tails and deltas.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

This is one of the only clear shots I got of them.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow they are big!


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

They measure over an inch and a quarter, so they have been growing quite nicely with the frequent water changes. I will be moving this spawn, and another into a 55 gallon with a divider between. The second spawn isn't quite big enough to play... they'd probably get eaten.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey any update on the fry? Pics


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I will as soon as I get home, my cell wont upload pictures...


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

*The Draconis Spawn*

A few of the yellow fins and the one dark green delta are for sale, Will try to get a better camera and better lighting...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Some interesting looking fry. Nothing show quality but definetly cool patterns


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

True, Im working on finding new color patterns. But the dragonscaling should be solid after a few sibling crosses.

Someone was discussing the theory that achieving purple was more likely by crossing nonred with blues and greens. Im going to outcross some of the yellow fins to some blue multis I have to try for a green dragonscale body with blue or purple fins.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice mustard gas up in the fourth pic. THey for sale?


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty babies


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Artemis said:


> Nice mustard gas up in the fourth pic. THey for sale?


A few of them are, I have 4, but two of them are going into a breeding program. Be aware that they all have the dragonscale metallic gene.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't need fish at this point but if you are interested in getting me a starter culture of micro worms then send me a private message. Thanks.


----------

